# Tapatalk (Android) no longer working



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

Tapatalk just gives an error that says unable to connect to forum when I try to access the message boards on this site using my android phone. I had previously been using Tapatalk on this forum without issue. I just started having this problem the other day.

Actually I did have an issue with Tapatalk (even when it was letting me access and post) where it would never let me edit a post for some reason. Once I posted it, that's how it had to stay. Unless I bought it up in a browser, then I could edit it in the browser.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been getting that error message and unable to log in also, very frustrating... :help:


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

I just logged out and back in and now I'm posting this using Tapatalk. Weird, I never had to do that before on any forum.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the only forum I have a trouble with accessing using TapaTalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

So since I have a lot of experience with Tapatalk on a lot of sites, I'll list some issues that are exclusive to this site.

That failed to connect to forum error message that I resolved by logging out and logging back in.

Unable to edit posts from Tapatalk.

The open in browser option doesn't work from Tapatalk.

When using Tapatalk if you select the option to share, it only sends the title and not a link. At least this is what happens when you select sms text message as the way to share, I haven't tested other methods yet.

Hopefully the site admin sees this so the issues are known.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 30, 2012)

Forgot to get back on this; I exited out and logged back in and now can get on, but I still do not receive SMF topic notification on my phone and updated topics are not highlighted by Tapatalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah they're not highlighted for me either. I forgot to include that in my bugs list.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

Try the new SMF mobile. Works great!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> Try the new SMF mobile. Works great!



How do we access "the new SMF mobile" from Tapatalk?


----------



## kenny willis (Dec 1, 2012)

tell me where to get the mobil app


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenny Willis said:


> tell me where to get the mobil app


At the bottom of the screen there are 2 buttons, Mobile  - Desktop


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> At the bottom of the screen there are 2 buttons, Mobile  - Desktop



At the bottom of the SMF site not the tapatalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Tapatalk is way better than any mobile site. It's better right now, and much better when it works right.

If you guys haven't tried Tapatalk, give it a whirl. You'll thank me later.

All the rest of the sites you visit probably already support Tapatalk, so it makes it a lot faster and easier.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have tapatalk. And in using the SMF site. Just as good for browsing. Looks like I will still post my pics through tap ( quicker ).


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I have tapatalk. And in using the SMF site. Just as good for browsing. Looks like I will still post my pics through tap ( quicker ).



Yep, with Tapatalk you hit a button and you can either upload a picture (which can even be hosted by Tapatalk) or even take a picture with the phone camera and post it right then.

Plus all the other sites I frequent are all right there too.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

You can do that with SMF mobile also. Tap just loads the pic quicker.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> You can do that with SMF mobile also. Tap just loads the pic quicker.


Maybe it's not working right for me or something but I just tried to test the mobile version and the only picture option I got was to upload from my device. I could browse and select whatever picture file I want from there.

Tapatalk has the same upload from device option, but also has the option to take a new picture with the phone's camera. 

Then, when it puts the picture in the post, it asks if you want Tapatalk to host it or the web site you're posting it on to host it.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know I have tap. When I hit upload on SMF it gives me the choice to choose existing or take new. Once again the only difference is tap uploads the pic quicker.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I know I have tap. When I hit upload on SMF it gives me the choice to choose existing or take new. Once again the only difference is tap uploads the pic quicker.


I'm not getting the option to take new on the site for some reason, only in tap. Weird.

There is another difference though, the option for it to be hosted by the tap servers when you upload.


----------



## jsphoto (Sep 13, 2013)

I deleted the forum in tapatalk and re-connected, signed in and all okay now.


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

Tapatalk just gives an error that says unable to connect to forum when I try to access the message boards on this site using my android phone. I had previously been using Tapatalk on this forum without issue. I just started having this problem the other day.

Actually I did have an issue with Tapatalk (even when it was letting me access and post) where it would never let me edit a post for some reason. Once I posted it, that's how it had to stay. Unless I bought it up in a browser, then I could edit it in the browser.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been getting that error message and unable to log in also, very frustrating... :help:


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

I just logged out and back in and now I'm posting this using Tapatalk. Weird, I never had to do that before on any forum.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the only forum I have a trouble with accessing using TapaTalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 27, 2012)

So since I have a lot of experience with Tapatalk on a lot of sites, I'll list some issues that are exclusive to this site.

That failed to connect to forum error message that I resolved by logging out and logging back in.

Unable to edit posts from Tapatalk.

The open in browser option doesn't work from Tapatalk.

When using Tapatalk if you select the option to share, it only sends the title and not a link. At least this is what happens when you select sms text message as the way to share, I haven't tested other methods yet.

Hopefully the site admin sees this so the issues are known.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 30, 2012)

Forgot to get back on this; I exited out and logged back in and now can get on, but I still do not receive SMF topic notification on my phone and updated topics are not highlighted by Tapatalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah they're not highlighted for me either. I forgot to include that in my bugs list.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

Try the new SMF mobile. Works great!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> Try the new SMF mobile. Works great!



How do we access "the new SMF mobile" from Tapatalk?


----------



## kenny willis (Dec 1, 2012)

tell me where to get the mobil app


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenny Willis said:


> tell me where to get the mobil app


At the bottom of the screen there are 2 buttons, Mobile  - Desktop


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> At the bottom of the screen there are 2 buttons, Mobile  - Desktop



At the bottom of the SMF site not the tapatalk.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Tapatalk is way better than any mobile site. It's better right now, and much better when it works right.

If you guys haven't tried Tapatalk, give it a whirl. You'll thank me later.

All the rest of the sites you visit probably already support Tapatalk, so it makes it a lot faster and easier.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have tapatalk. And in using the SMF site. Just as good for browsing. Looks like I will still post my pics through tap ( quicker ).


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I have tapatalk. And in using the SMF site. Just as good for browsing. Looks like I will still post my pics through tap ( quicker ).



Yep, with Tapatalk you hit a button and you can either upload a picture (which can even be hosted by Tapatalk) or even take a picture with the phone camera and post it right then.

Plus all the other sites I frequent are all right there too.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

You can do that with SMF mobile also. Tap just loads the pic quicker.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> You can do that with SMF mobile also. Tap just loads the pic quicker.


Maybe it's not working right for me or something but I just tried to test the mobile version and the only picture option I got was to upload from my device. I could browse and select whatever picture file I want from there.

Tapatalk has the same upload from device option, but also has the option to take a new picture with the phone's camera. 

Then, when it puts the picture in the post, it asks if you want Tapatalk to host it or the web site you're posting it on to host it.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know I have tap. When I hit upload on SMF it gives me the choice to choose existing or take new. Once again the only difference is tap uploads the pic quicker.


----------



## watermelonslim (Dec 1, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I know I have tap. When I hit upload on SMF it gives me the choice to choose existing or take new. Once again the only difference is tap uploads the pic quicker.


I'm not getting the option to take new on the site for some reason, only in tap. Weird.

There is another difference though, the option for it to be hosted by the tap servers when you upload.


----------



## jsphoto (Sep 13, 2013)

I deleted the forum in tapatalk and re-connected, signed in and all okay now.


----------

